# No bees today



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Yeeeehawwwww!!!!!*

Great!
I'm not a striper chaser but I hear they RUN like a big dog!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

my kids want to know if you ate it? Adrian.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> my kids want to know if you ate it? Adrian.


We did not eat it. It went right back into Narragansett Bay after we got the picture.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Is that a Queen or a Worker?  Looks like you know how to have fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Barry Digman said:


> We did not eat it. It went right back into Narragansett Bay after we got the picture.


Narragansett Bay, New Mexico? Boy, when you take a day off you really take a day off.


----------

